
How I deployed a Julia web-app using Genie framework with Docker - anirudhmurali
https://blog.hasura.io/how-i-deployed-a-julia-web-app-using-genie-framework-with-docker-1e04b24d3798
======
piever
Very nice write up! I haven't tried doing web apps in Julia since Escher
([https://github.com/shashi/Escher.jl](https://github.com/shashi/Escher.jl))
but this new framework seems interesting.

~~~
myrryr
It is a shame escher isn't maintained.

------
mahmoudrafea
Congratulation.

